
Beep. Ding. Vroom. Electric Cars Need to Make Noise for Safety, but What Kind? - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/21/business/electric-car-noises.html
======
daly
Like a bicycle bell on the handlebars? :-)

------
Kaibeezy
Bzzzz?

